# problem with a diatom filter



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Vortex XL diatom filter that I just got (used). It ran well, granted there wasn't a leak between the glass canister and the pump, but there is a major air leak an its impossible to keep it running for more than 5 min. Any solutions? 
Thanks,
Scouter


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Did you make sure that the bag didn't get stuck between the seal when you tightened it? That's happened to me before with my DX.

I usually fill the canister with water all the way to the top and put the pump on in the sink so there is no air in the canister. To start the pump you are supposed to hold the filter upside down once you have it setup in the tank. When it starts going then flip it back right side up and set it on the ground.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll try that tonight. I did try to check if the bag was caught, but it didn't appear to be. When I would run it, it seemed to get a steady stream of air from somewhere, I assume between the connection of the glass bowl and the pump because there was water leaking from there when I tipped it upside down and when I returned it right side up. Any way to fix this, or will it solve itself if there's no air in the system?
Thanks,
Scouter


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Does the rubber seal on the pump looked compromised? Perhaps it's too worn out and needs replacing.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know, how do I get to it?

Scouter


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You should be able to see it on the bottom of the pump head when you unscrew it from the canister part.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I actually went to their website and they described how to pull the o-ring out. I cleaned the old diatom powder out, coated the o-ring in vasaline and it worked perfectly. thanks for all the help.
Scouter


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Great! I'm glad to hear that did the trick.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'm really glad that it worked too. My tank's happy too as its crystal clear!
Scouter


----------

